

A new approach to Mobile Scanning and paperwork - rt897

An app that let&#x27;s you effortlessly capture and track all the paper in your life in one place.
Instantly searchable, access from anywhere.
Share with your clients, friends or even the word.<p>For more info or to apply for early access, please visit: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paperistic.com
======
dang
> For more info or to apply for early access

You can't make something a Show HN until there is something people can
actually try out.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
rt897
understood.

